# 679 Garage Door



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

can anyone tell me the dims of the the garage door on a 679?
ive just traded my van in for a new one, but need to find out if the cage fronts we have, can be modified to fit the new van.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

ill take that as a no then


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door*

80 x 112cm but suggest that you take what ever you are trying to fit in to the dealers etc and try it first.

I took my van to a scooter/moped dealer and tested the thing for space before deciding whether to order a scooter.

Russell


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

thanks for the reply.
the van is down in southampton waiting for some insurance work before we get it.
some oiks decided to try to take out all the goodies.
weve spent hundreds on the cage fittings, and ive just removed them ready for the swap over.
im not going to cut them till i get our new van, but wanted to see if we had anything of use.

thanks again
gary


----------

